# The Coldest You Can Ever Remember Being



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sitting out by the fire just a bit ago, with a cold front moving in, the wind was just enough to push most of the heat away from me, wasn't super cold, but just chilled me to the bones. I got to thinking, what was the coldest I can ever remember being. I think for me, it was a job I had in the late 90's, it was cold, very cold, but what was worse was an unrelenting wind through the structure I was working on, only took an hour or so, for my buddy and I to finish the job, but Lord, was it cold.
I thought it might make a good post as to ask what was the coldest you can remember being? Mind you, it might not be the coldest temperature you can remember, as you might have been dressed for the cold, and, well, you know what I mean? So, whats the story? The coldest you can ever remember being?

P.S. A few cold nights in Germany while in the Army in tent city was a close second for me. Wildflecken and Heisenfelt spelling probably isn't close.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No doubt, a field exercise in Graf. Graf is the armpit of Germany, and the Ice Man makes sure it will be cold, there.

While manning an LP/OP, a blizzard smoked us, and my relief couldn't get out there. When relief came, he was accompanied by a couple other soldiers to dig me out.

Frostbite isn't fun.

I still prefer the cold over the heat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Out in the field at Fort Carson, Colorado with a field artillery unit. This was the first time I had ever heard the term Wind Chill.
It was well below zero, at night we were in 6 man tents that had a heater in the center that burned gasoline.
The latrine was a straddle trench, exposed to the elements.
At that time (1968) Fort Carson was the only Army installation in the Lower 48 to issue its troops arctic gear. 

Remember - I'm a Florida Boy. This was not for me.
I volunteered for Vietnam to get out of there. Truth!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chicago... 2004. 0 degrees with a 30kt wind. Full length leather duster and business suit under it did nothing against the cold and wind. 

Second was Gunnison Colorado. -20 but no wind. Spit froze. 

I now live in the south.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Coldest i ever been is Corpus Christi Texas in the winter. Wind blowing about 40 mph and temps about 30 f. humidity about 99.9 percent. it very coldish. Close to what happens to the buttocks of a Canadian well digger most likely.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> No doubt, a field exercise in Graf. Graf is the armpit of Germany, and the Ice Man makes sure it will be cold, there.
> 
> While manning an LP/OP, a blizzard smoked us, and my relief couldn't get out there. When relief came, he was accompanied by a couple other soldiers to dig me out.
> 
> ...


I have been to Grafenwoehr (spelling?) a few times myself. And yeah, it was cold, but I'll put Wildflecken up against it any day.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The coldest I remember was when I was about 9 years old. Broke through the ice on a pond and went in up to my neck. It was about 10 degrees out. I was able to get out, but one damn cold walk/run the half mile back home.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Sitting out by the fire just a bit ago, with a cold front moving in, the wind was just enough to push most of the heat away from me, wasn't super cold, but just chilled me to the bones. I got to thinking, what was the coldest I can ever remember being. I think for me, it was a job I had in the late 90's, it was cold, very cold, but what was worse was an unrelenting wind through the structure I was working on, only took an hour or so, for my buddy and I to finish the job, but Lord, was it cold.
> I thought it might make a good post as to ask what was the coldest you can remember being? Mind you, it might not be the coldest temperature you can remember, as you might have been dressed for the cold, and, well, you know what I mean? So, whats the story? The coldest you can ever remember being?
> 
> P.S. A few cold nights in Germany while in the Army in tent city was a close second for me. Wildflecken and Heisenfelt spelling probably isn't close.


hohenfelds i beleive is the proper spelling but i could be wrong also, my coldest time was also in Germany. no idea where we evn were. i was doing guard duty for a reforger exercise guarding a dirt road entry for i dont even know what. we were sent there and tasked as guards lol i was a 63w (diesel mechanic 3rd shop) anyway i had on long johns (thermal underwear for anyone who dont knwo ) over those i had my pt sweats then my woodland cammys, and a field jacket, mickey mouse boots and the thick mittens we had over there. luckily we had a gp small tent with a stove there. we would take turns outside for 10 minutes each. most of the ten minutes was doing jumping jacks or pushups. i dont even know how cold it was but it was coldest i ever been. 10 mintues seemed an eternity outside and a meer blink of an eye in the tent lol.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Camp Ripley, MN about 1987ish. Winter warfare school. I wasnt supposed to be doing infantry things. I was on loan to teach the 11b boys how to drive tracked vehicles in snow and ice cross country. 
Then this battalion commander decided we should all spend the night in the field. I hadn't been issued a full complement of cold weather gear because of my duty assignment. I had woolies, mouse boots, and mittens.
It got down to -25 that night. I was in a tent with a Yukon heater, snow in the tent, and two other guys. My driver and the S-4.

Upon mornings light, I took my driver to the 113, kicked on the heater, turned the battle locks, and refused to answer the door.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe not the coldest, . . . but one of the most memorable, . . . 

My Sr. pastor and I were to baptize a lady in January, . . . "down at the creek" in Ohio.

Arriving, . . . found about 1 1/2 inches of ice on the creek, . . . 

I told him I'd go ahead and bust the ice out there, . . . he could bring her on in a minute: agreed.

THEN, . . . he proceeds to speak, sing, preach, talk, and whatever on the bank for the next 20-25 minutes, . . . while I'm standing up to my back pockets in water I just busted ice off of.

FINALLY, . . . out he comes, . . . proper protocol is observed, . . . she is fully immersed / baptized, . . . and he escorts her on in to the bank.

Remarkably, . . . he turns around and seeing me still 30 feet out in the creek, . . . he remarks something to the effect, "Are you coming?"

My only answer was, . . . "if you come back out here and lead me in, . . . I'm not sure I still have feet, ankles, legs, . . . etc, . . . have not had feeling in them since the second verse of your first song".

He came and got me.

That's part of the reason I tell folks, . . . "Yeah, . . . came back from Vietnam, April 1st, 1968, . . . been cold ever since."

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was TDY at Hunter Liggett. We were in the tar paper barracks and the heaters were diesel run. We were so cold the heaters did not heat crap. So we went to the heliport and got JP4 for the heaters. It got so warm the heaters turned cherry red but, it warmed up. We were told it does not get cold in California. So we went on a training mission prepped for a mild winter . It just happen to set record lows. I can tell you it gets cold at HLMR.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Winters in Minot, ND back in the early 80s were a bitch... especially for a southerner like me. We had wind chills of 60 -70 below friggin zero. Wind would blow so hard it would stop you in your tracks. If there was black ice on the roads, the wind would sometimes blow cars off the highway. So damn cold you had to plug your damn car in. I can remember one winter when it never got above zero for a solid month... not even during the day. Was not unusual for it to be so cold outside, we would have icicles hanging inside the dining room of our base housing... with the house warm. Shows you how cold it was outside.

I remember driving home from a missile site where it was a white out with the blowing snow & we had to take turns walking in front of the vehicle to ensure we stayed on the road... all with a wind chill of 30 below.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can remember several times. Hard to pick. Winter camping in the Colorado Rockies or the Laurel Highlands in PA. As a kid I can remember a month of below zero weather that was unusual.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Went winter cold weather camping in western MD in January 2017. It was 12 degrees. I froze in my sleeping bag. I will be using those casualty blankets inside my sleeping bag next year just to see if that would keep me warm.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when I was in my 20's , working out on the farm in feb -40 f with a wind chill in the -70s ice everywere on my face my ski mask froze to my eye brows and around my mouth from my breath equipment was freezing up it just sucked but it was kind of neat too if that makes any sense.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sidewalk shoveling detail, Naval Training Center, Great Lakes, Ill. Winter of early '79. All day as the base was shut down. 
Transferred there from Florida. This Carolina boy thought he was gonna die before supper.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

******* said:


> Winters in Minot, ND back in the early 80s were a bitch...


 @*******

Why not Minot?!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Back in December of 2006 I was part of the Eagle Scout honor guard for President Ford funeral motorcade. The plan was that about 150 Eagle Scouts would bus down to his Presidential Museum in Grand Rapids MI where the casket would lie in state to allow people to view the casket. We could have coats on and the like while we waited for the motorcade to arrive from the airport. We were told we'd get about a 5 minute heads up then we were to take out coats off so we'd be visible in uniform and then when the motorcade got there to stand at attention and give the Boy Scout salute for the motorcade. For those of you who don't know the Boy Scout salute is where to salute like normal but you hold your pinky down with your thumb. 

We got the 5 minute warning so we all took off our coats and are just standing in long sleeve Boy Scout uniforms and maybe a long sleeve shirt on underneath, 15 minutes later the motorcade arrived. It was about a 20 car motorcade. When they finally let us drop the salute most everyone around couldn't feel their fingers anymore due to the 35 degree temperature with a wind that with wind chill brought it down to about 20 degrees. Then we all stood in line outside for another half hour or so as they let the Eagle Scouts be among the first into the museum to view the casket. 

Through it all I don't recall any of those Eagle Scouts complaining about anything. It was a truly unique experience and one I'm grateful I was able to be a part of.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

On one of the coldest days in the history of Western Pennsylvania, some friends and I decided to go try out a new toboggan. We had a lot of fun, until we tried to head home to warm up. Car got stuck in the snow. Took us hours to dig out. I shoved tree branches under the tires for what seemed like miles. You know how pine tree branches are tough and you can twist them forever until they break off? On that day, they snapped off like glass!


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Korea. 
Our battalion commander wanted us to travel light, so we could move fast. It was late Fall. Real nice during the day. But at night?
You ever see a bunch of homophobic Marines spooning? Still didn't work. We froze our butts off.

When we got back to the ship, I jumped off my top rack and nearly screamed in anguish. It turned out over half of us had at least mild frostbite. Don't jump on frostbitten feet. Trust me.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Back in my loadmaster days I loaded a cargo plane in the a cold rain 33 degrees! Nothing went right and the ground team who was supposed to know
what they were doing had no idea and I think I ended up doing everything myself but finally go it done doors closed. We departed on 4 hour flight and I was so exhausted! 

I climbed on top of the freight and immediately fell asleep. Glad I got some ZZZZs but this was in the unheated unpressurized cargo section of this old plane and trudged along 10,00 feet and I woke up after several hours with freaking ice on me and shivering big time! I went up front with the crew and finally thawed out some but stayed cold to the bone for hours!
Memories!


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I was a lineman in the Air Force. Back in the early 80's had a wire break in the Scott AFB trailer park. Wind chill was 60 deg. below 0 F.
Bucket truck went 30 feet and the air brakes froze. Not sure if the hydraulics would have worked anyway.
Ended up climbing the pole. Two of us traded off pole time. Went up for as long as I could stand it then went down hopped into a semi-warm truck and the other guy went up. 
Back in those days the only cold weather gear I was issued was a MA-1 flight jacket and thermal underwear.
Weren't allowed to wear insulated Carharts because there was always some duck head sitting behind a desk would look out the window and ask why you weren't in 35-10.
But that's another story....

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Until a year and a half ago I had lived my entire life in Minnesota. So I am no stranger to cool temperatures.

When I was about 19 or 20 my dad had the brilliant idea of going fishing for Lake Trout on Lake Superior in mid February. Some idiots had carved a boat launch in the ice on the Duluth harbor. So we went out. My dad had a little 18 foot deep V aluminum fishing boat which was perfect for Lake Superior in the Summer, not so much in the winter.

The temperature was probably in the low 20's with about a 10 MPH wind, so it does not sound too bad. But after about 2 1/2 hours out, EVERY joint in my body hurt. It hurt to stand. It hurt to sit. It hurt to breathe. My nose was running from the wind and the snot was freezing to my face before I could wipe it off. My face was chapped for at least two months after.

I can just imagine what the old man was going through. He was about my age now at the time we did this.

Give me -20 on dry land any day over +20 on the water!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

January 2011. -5C. In tee shirt, baggy fleece top and jeans. No shoes. 4 foot of icy water. I pulled out a female driver that had crashed into the canal and put her car upside down underwater. 
6 minutes in the water, 30 minutes on the side keeping her alive until Police etc arrived. I was so cold I could feel my body and mind slowing down. I just wanted to curl up and sleep. Physically- 2 days to get my body right again. Mentally- months to get some of the thoughts out of my head. 

Ff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

1980 Marathon County, Wisconsin We were shoveling truckloads of sawdust on a farm for bedding for the cows. My fingertips were frostbitten pretty bad. Peeled off dead yellow skin off of my fingers for days ouch! Yes had gloves on but obviously didn't help. Wisconsin is one cold ass state.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i do the cold plunge after runs, just over my hips thou.

i prefer warm over cold temps myself.

but the coldest i can remember getting was at ft drum for cold winter training in the late 70s. i forget the temps, but i got wet from sweating , what a miserable night, i musta said my rosary a 100 times


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of times come to mind;

Got to snowmobile in the Grand Tetons outside Jackson Hole WY in January one year. -10 degrees when we left Jackson Hole, hit -20 after we climbed a thousand feet or so. Got frostbite on my cheek before one of the other snowmobilers saved me with some zinc oxide.

Another time was in East Central Georgia in November at a deer lease that I had once had. Arrived in Sunny 65 degree temps unaware that a cold front was coming in. Pitched my tent, built a fire, cooked some dinner, had a few beers then settled in for the night. Humidity rose, cold front was coming in and I was not prepared for low 30 degree high humidity temps. Frigid to the bone. 

Funny that 33 degrees in Georgia was as cold or colder as -20 in Wyoming.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Russia. I don’t remember the temperature or wind chill but spit froze before hitting the pavement. We had the heating system going full blast and we still had frost on the insides of the ships bulkheads and ice on the insides of the portholes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its not about the temps ....... the humidity factor is a multiplier in both warmer and cooler temps. A NE Texas sip down into the teens and even the 20's will render you miserable, especially if the wind is contributing. Likewise, I have spent a great deal of time in Arizona, their 117 degree days do not rival 99 degrees in Texas.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

On one of our annual three day winter camping trips, it never got above -20 degrees, miraculously nobody got frostbite, it was an interesting three days......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shoveling snow at -25 with a 10 -15 MPH wind after a big blizzard went through. Frost bit my face around my eyes where the face mask I had on didn't fit tight. Was only outside about 20-25 minutes. I was one scary dude for about 3 months til it healed up. The next summer I couldn't go out in the sun as it would burn, immediately. Felt like my face was on fire. Took almost a year to get back to normal.

Texas:vs_laugh:. We went down to Corpus the end of December at it was 45 degrees and sunny. All the tough little Texans were bundled up like it was the Arctic Circle. We got some pretty strange looks running around on the beach and into town in our T-shirts. After coming out of WI and below zero temps.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Growing up in Chicago I am well acquainted with cold and miserable. Once, my car would not start when leaving work so I decided to hoof it to my apartment. It was a long trek on a good day but this day in January made the trip daunting. I had no choice so off I go. There was already 3 feet of snow on the ground, it was in the low teens, the wind is howling out of the north, and flurries of snow pelting my face. There was no sidewalk so I was struggling against the snow plowed mounds of snow on the side of the street. One coat, no gloves, just work boots. After about an hour I was halfway home, exhausted, freezing my ass off, icicles hanging off my beard, when this bus driver stopped in the middle of what traffic there was and opened the door. This huge black woman bus driver screamed what the hell are you doing out there in that cold? I must have been a site with all the ice and snow in my beard and hair. Get on this damn bus she screamed. I told her I had no money and she screamed again to get the hell on the bus. I stood at the door while she drove me the 6 blocks to home, all the way her bitchin at me about being out in the cold. As she let me out she said I was crazy and don't let her catch me out in the cold again. :vs_laugh: I thanked her and went on my way. It took me all night under every blanket I could find in that tiny ass apartment to get warm again. Next day up and out into the cold to get that POS car moving. That damn car would provide me another "in the cold" story a year later. Piece of junk.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Early 90's Camp Grayling, Michigan as a private E-1 getting ready to qualify for the tank tables winter time deep snow not sure of the temperature but it was frigid.

After standing around outside all day being the new private I got stuck on guard duty all night.

Second is being in the rain in very cold weather. Like Halloween time. Your fighting to stay dry because if you get wet then it means hypothermia.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Winters in Minot, ND back in the early 80s were a bitch... especially for a southerner like me. We had wind chills of 60 -70 below friggin zero. Wind would blow so hard it would stop you in your tracks. If there was black ice on the roads, the wind would sometimes blow cars off the highway. So damn cold you had to plug your damn car in. I can remember one winter when it never got above zero for a solid month... not even during the day. Was not unusual for it to be so cold outside, we would have icicles hanging inside the dining room of our base housing... with the house warm. Shows you how cold it was outside.
> 
> I remember driving home from a missile site where it was a white out with the blowing snow & we had to take turns walking in front of the vehicle to ensure we stayed on the road... all with a wind chill of 30 below.


Yep, much of ND is waste land with nothing to stop the wind.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks to all who have responded so far. Being cold isn't always about the temperature outside, but rather the circumstances we sometimes find ourselves in. I remember one time shortly after getting out of the Army, I had a little 350 Honda enduro motorcycle, it was about march or april, pretty warm outside so I rode to visit a friend about 20 miles away, well, I stayed too long left his house about 10pm or so, all I was wearing was bluejeans t shirt and tennis shoes, and that warm spring day turned into a very chilly spring night, and for one miserable ride home.
As this is a prep site, I think the idea of staying warm, and perhaps, staying alive fits right in. I've learned, that layers is the answer to staying warm, I'll take a hoodie and a medium coat any day to a single heavy coat. Gloves, I have light gloves and heavier ones, some, I have the thumb and forefinger cut out and wear lighter gloves under if I'm doing something I need use of my hands. (gloves aren't much good if you have to take them off to work) Keep the head warm, and the feet dry and that's about it. Any other ideas of staying off the cold, love to read 'em.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SierraGhost said:


> @*******
> 
> Why not Minot?!


You must be Air Force. Hell, I volunteered for that base. Actually is a beautiful area of the country, in its own mostly treeless way.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Yep, much of ND is waste land with nothing to stop the wind.


Nah, not wasteland... just different terrain. It is beautiful in its own right. The river valleys had trees and were lovely. The amount of wheat growing was mind boggling. Millions of acres of sunflower in full bloom was unforgettable. The glacial ponds & lakes, that were EVERYWHERE were teaming with ducks & geese.

You would be amazed at how many service people retired there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Nah, not wasteland... just different terrain. It is beautiful in its own right. The river valleys had trees and were lovely. The amount of wheat growing was mind boggling. Millions of acres of sunflower in full bloom was unforgettable. The glacial ponds & lakes, that were EVERYWHERE were teaming with ducks & geese.
> 
> You would be amazed at how many service people retired there.


I have been in ND enough to know that it is not very diverse and not much to see compared to other places.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I have been in ND enough to know that it is not very diverse and not much to see compared to other places.


No doubt but there is beauty in all of God's creation. Sometimes you just have to look a bit harder. 

But if you are like me & don't like people, well it is a paradise. Only around 3/4 million people in the whole state.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> No doubt but there is beauty in all of God's creation. Sometimes you just have to look a bit harder.
> 
> But if you are like me & don't like people, well it is a paradise. Only around 3/4 million people in the whole state.


I do not disagree that there is beauty everywhere. I also do not like people as a whole.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know if this is what you meant, but I was refueling choppers in Fort Greely Alaska, when one came in. The rotor wash was like a slap in the face, and it turned me on my heels. 
Some ice crystals in the face did not help things, because the temp was probably -20 F. It did not last too long, but it was cold, and it hurt. I left Alaska with touches of frostbite.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Late 70's, -40 without wind chill, and out snowmobiling in the Upper Peninsula of michigan with my girlfreind on the sled, headed out to a highschool bonfire/kegger party in the early evening. p.s. don't try having sex on a snowmobile in the dead of winter at -40 deg. No matter how well endowed you think you are, it will play turtle no matter the amount of coaching and teasing it gets.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Early to mid 1980's, Philadelphia PA. My best friend and I were a college girls. We had what seemed like a dream of an apartment in the warmer months, but then soon discovered it was a nightmare in the winter cold. We could see our breath. The bathroom toilet froze, no joke. We had to go downstairs to the bar and grill to use the facilities. I had a 10 gallon aquarium with some goldfish that froze while we were away on Christmas break. The friend who was looking after the fish said it just got to bad in there during an especially brutal cold snap. The one saving grace in that place was the space heater we kept in the bedroom. That saved use.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

High blood pressure has kept me warm. But some of the CT winters I spent in Groton were chilly. 1999 to be exact.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

2006 Grand Forks North Dakota working the midnight shift on the refuelers. We were having trouble with the hydraulic system. Can you believe it -20 an ca 50-year-old bird with having issues with hydraulics? Luckily for them this new airman got to stand on firewatch outside of the bird for two hours. Alone.. round 2am...I grew up in Maine I’m used to the cold. fact is I like it better than the heat but that was one day that will always stay with me


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Camp Ripley, MN about 1987ish. Winter warfare school. I wasnt supposed to be doing infantry things. I was on loan to teach the 11b boys how to drive tracked vehicles in snow and ice cross country.
> Then this battalion commander decided we should all spend the night in the field. I hadn't been issued a full complement of cold weather gear because of my duty assignment. I had woolies, mouse boots, and mittens.
> It got down to -25 that night. I was in a tent with a Yukon heater, snow in the tent, and two other guys. My driver and the S-4.
> 
> Upon mornings light, I took my driver to the 113, kicked on the heater, turned the battle locks, and refused to answer the door.


 I have been there, known at times to be the coldest place in US. But lowest temp is not always the most miserable . Come out of the desert when it is 130 degrees. Get on a C130 with no jacket of any kind and climb to a high attitude .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******* said:


> Nah, not wasteland... just different terrain. It is beautiful in its own right. The river valleys had trees and were lovely. The amount of wheat growing was mind boggling. Millions of acres of sunflower in full bloom was unforgettable. The glacial ponds & lakes, that were EVERYWHERE were teaming with ducks & geese.
> 
> You would be amazed at how many service people retired there.


North Dakota is the only State in the Lower 48 that I have not visited. I'll get there one day, gotta get my 48th State Badge!

Funny thing, I have no desire to go to Hawaii but Alaska! Might have to wait for retirement because my goal is to drive to Alaska pulling behind me an Airstream Trailer...that I hope to buy one day! A boy got to have goals...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> North Dakota is the only State in the Lower 48 that I have not visited. I'll get there one day, gotta get my 48th State Badge!
> 
> Funny thing, I have no desire to go to Hawaii but Alaska! Might have to wait for retirement because my goal is to drive to Alaska pulling behind me an Airstream Trailer...that I hope to buy one day! A boy got to have goals...:vs_closedeyes:


I dunno, they say Hawaii is awfully pretty...Like a paradise.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> I dunno, they say Hawaii is awfully pretty...Like a paradise.


 Did not like the place, no reason to ever go back.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Did not like the place, no reason to ever go back.


Really? How so?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Really? How so?


Hawaii is full of welfare rats and is a full on socialist state. Most of the people are sponging off the government and drug use is rampant. The Upper Class is separated from the urchin class and while there may be some beautiful places in Hawaii, the scumbags simply piss me off.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hawaii is full of welfare rats and is a full on socialist state. Most of the people are sponging off the government and drug use is rampant. The Upper Class is separated from the urchin class and while there may be some beautiful places in Hawaii, the scumbags simply piss me off.


Other than that it's pretty okay, right? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cold, cold, cold....


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

-18, plus wind chill in Kupres Bosnia.
That hurt to breathe.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Growing up in Chicago I am well acquainted with cold and miserable. Once, my car would not start when leaving work so I decided to hoof it to my apartment. It was a long trek on a good day but this day in January made the trip daunting. I had no choice so off I go. There was already 3 feet of snow on the ground, it was in the low teens, the wind is howling out of the north, and flurries of snow pelting my face. There was no sidewalk so I was struggling against the snow plowed mounds of snow on the side of the street. One coat, no gloves, just work boots. After about an hour I was halfway home, exhausted, freezing my ass off, icicles hanging off my beard, when this bus driver stopped in the middle of what traffic there was and opened the door. This huge black woman bus driver screamed what the hell are you doing out there in that cold? I must have been a site with all the ice and snow in my beard and hair. Get on this damn bus she screamed. I told her I had no money and she screamed again to get the hell on the bus. I stood at the door while she drove me the 6 blocks to home, all the way her bitchin at me about being out in the cold. As she let me out she said I was crazy and don't let her catch me out in the cold again. :vs_laugh: I thanked her and went on my way. It took me all night under every blanket I could find in that tiny ass apartment to get warm again. Next day up and out into the cold to get that POS car moving. That damn car would provide me another "in the cold" story a year later. Piece of junk.


When I was in college, I bought a Ford Courier "pick up" truck when the local phone company was phasing them out. It was the dopiest little "truck" you could ever imagine. But it got great mileage and ran like a Swiss watch... until the temp fell to -10. At -9 it would start with no problem; at -10 it would not even turn over.

So I carried one of those disposable aluminum turkey roasting pans with a bag of charcoal with me wherever I went. If the temp was -10 or less, I would start a charcoal fire in the turkey pan, slide it under the oil pan of the truck and wait 15 minutes. It then started every time. I would just toss the still burning pan of charcoal in the bed and go on my way.

At that time in my life, second dates were obviously rare. But I had good, cheap, reliable (sort of) transportation! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I know I said Graf was the coldest, but I just remembered another situation. This one was my fault, so feel free to jeer....

I was delivering fiberglass running boards and van tops to a couple conversion van manufacturers; one in Elkhart and one in Goshen, Indiana. I spent the night in Goshen after the deliveries. The fuel tanks were full, and I added anti gel stuff the the fuel tanks before going to bed.

The next morning, I struck a trot for Alabama. I made it to the intersection of 15 and 6 when the truck started acting like it was starving for fuel, but as I was about to pull into a restaurant there, it perked up. It ran well on hwy 6 until it got 2 miles from the intersection, where it died. It turned out that water in the fuel filters had froze, and that was what starved the truck of fuel.
There I was, a dumb ass who was wearing a T-shirt, jeans and running shoes, two miles from warmth and coffee. I figured the running shoes were my best asset, so I locked the truck and started running. 
I knew if I didn't freeze, life and coffee would be there at the end of the run.
A half mile or so into the run, a car driven by a woman passed me. She slowed down, looked at me and kept going! "The bitch!" I thought.
About half way through the run, I slowed to a walk. I figured if I am going to die, I ain't dying gasping for breath, and the subzero temp was frosting my lungs.
I survived and made it to the restaurant where I had to mime coffee as my jaw muscles were to cold to work.
After drinking the first cup and the muscles were working, again, I saw the woman who had passed me without picking up my dumb ass.
"Hey, didn't you see me running along the road?" I asked in an irritated way. "I thought you were jogging." She said that in a nonchalant way. I nodded and began on my second cup of coffee.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, I know I said Graf was the coldest, but I just remembered another situation. This one was my fault, so feel free to jeer....
> 
> I was delivering fiberglass running boards and van tops to a couple conversion van manufacturers; one in Elkhart and one in Goshen, Indiana. I spent the night in Goshen after the deliveries. The fuel tanks were full, and I added anti gel stuff the the fuel tanks before going to bed.
> 
> ...


You thought she was the "bitch", imagine what she mumbled as she saw you jogging in frigid temps wearing a t shirt? It always depends on your worldview ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hot jazz, for cold, cold hearts.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Really? How so?


 Long list, Over priced on everything, crowded, in a short time you have been very where seen everything. They think they are special like CA does except ever worst. They generally do not want to be part of The US . Except when taking Federal dollars of course. There are so many better places in the US .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Minnesota -24 (that was what registered on the thermometer) not sure what the wind chill took it down to

nuff said


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Minnesota -24 (that was what registered on the thermometer) not sure what the wind chill took it down to
> 
> nuff said


 Living in Wisconsin while not all winter temps of 20 below are not that uncommon. Working out it in is never fun.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The coldest I’ve ever been was in a blast cell cold storage freezer. I had to stay in that place for several hours to repair a piece of equipment. Ice sickles were hanging from my mustache when I got out. I’m not joking about that. I believe it was -40 Fahrenheit.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It wasn't the outside temps that still reign in my memories as being coldest and frigid ..........


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Icy water, scaring off Pikes by jumping in the pond, scent of near-by frozen birch trees, Pikes swimming back to the surface and just begging to be caught, vodka, zakuska and some old Russian folk music! LOVE Winter!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

NH was pretty cold. I remember helping my friend gather some stuff out of his boat one year in January. The dock was incredibly icy and as I crossed over from the boat to the dock I took a plunge in the Atlantic Ocean. I can't imagine the water was any warmer than 20 degrees that night.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Germany, E German border OP, winter 1961-1962, tail end of Berlin crisis.

Was for real, combat loaded, including plenty of HEAT and WP for the 3.5", parachute flares, M-26 grenades .

I wondered if the setback fuses on the HEAT rounds would be frozen.

Kept two bandoleers and some grenades hung on them inside my parka. 

We were stuck there, if there was an assault,

were were to notify company HQ with the EE-8 or if needed the PRC-6, and hold at all cost.

We were not even allowed to withdraw to the company's position, delaying action fodder for them to get ready. 

The bunker we were in was from WW2. 

I imagined us trying to repel the commie hoards like the original occupiers, overrun also.

For food we had WW2 and Korean K's and a mermite can with water.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Living in Wisconsin while not all winter temps of 20 below are not that uncommon. Working out it in is never fun.


Wifes family is from close to madison... it does get cold there


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Wifes family is from close to madison... it does get cold there


58 miles from Madison. It is noce today . If I was not watching two grandchildren I would be riding.


----------

